# Led tail lights



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Why would you think you couldn't?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I heard before you can'tcan't


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> I heard before you can'tcan't


Many cars today come with led taillights from the factory. There's no reason you can't and nothing to worry about.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Tail lights (OE and aftermarket) are sealed units and are built for year round/all season purpose.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Ok thanks boys sorry for dumb question


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

These are what they look like, think they would be ok?http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8503/dscn2000r.jpg


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> These are what they look like, think they would be ok?http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8503/dscn2000r.jpg


If you have a US Cruze as of now these taillights are not plug and play. To work, they will take some wire cutting and such. This company by the name of BMC Extreme Customs Aftermarket Auto Truck Parts and Accessories claimed they were working on making these plug and play but seemed to have lied out of their asses because when i tried to see how it was coming along a few times, they just proceeded to give me the run around. So f-u-c-k them!!


----------

